# DIY substrate



## Nahid_Siddiqui (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am thinking of trying out the walstad method I found in the following link to make aquarium plant substrate

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Walstad_method

Heres a list of stuff I plan to use

1. Fuval stratum

2. Aquatic soil can be purchased from the following link
http://www.amazon.co.uk/AQUATIC-SOI...S0/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1347732975&sr=8-19

On top of these I will use tetra plant crypto fertiliser to enrich nutrients in the substrate.

Let me know if I missed anything please.

Cheers folks


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I just use cheap top soil and things are growing well.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

Fluval Stratum may not work as a capping agent as it is not actually gravel or sand. If you open it up and look it, it's really a soft clay type substance formed into balls. I would recommend reading Walstad's book beforehand (the more you know about the method beforehand, the better). Also, the extra ferts will probably be overkill with an actual soil on the bottom. All that extra nutrient could cause an algea bloom.


----------



## Nahid_Siddiqui (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks guys,

I have heard a couple of people saying that the inherent flaw in the walstad method is that the garden soil or the compost contain peat and other agents that decrease the PH. But I dont understand why this would be an issue cause they do sell peat free garden soil/compost. The Walstad book doesnot discuss the effect of top soil on the water PH level or its effect on any other properties that may be effected. There are many things that may cause problems in a low tech tank from what I have read in the book. 
Did any of you guys face any such problems using top soil as a substrate alternative?


----------



## tantaMD (Dec 23, 2011)

Nahid_Siddiqui said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I have heard a couple of people saying that the inherent flaw in the walstad method is that the garden soil or the compost contain peat and other agents that decrease the PH. But I dont understand why this would be an issue cause they do sell peat free garden soil/compost. The Walstad book doesnot discuss the effect of top soil on the water PH level or its effect on any other properties that may be effected. There are many things that may cause problems in a low tech tank from what I have read in the book.
> Did any of you guys face any such problems using top soil as a substrate alternative?


just as luffy said, the 'would likely' be a problem in your plan is that u want to use additional fertilizer. the problem with that is the fact that plants in walstad tank does not grow as fast as in the high tech tank even though it is a fast and easy growing plants. slower growth does not mean they are less healthier. now with this relatively steady speed of growth, the nutrition from the fertilizer u add would likely become wasted and will be used by algae to multiply themself. over time of course the nutrition in the soil will be depleted and u will need to add extra nutrition from outside of the tank. this task can be easily accomplished by giving ur fish a little more fish food than we usually give. as in diana book, she explained that basically all higher living thing actually has the same elements of nutrients wether it i micro or macro nutrition. so fish food and fish waste are an ideal fertilizer for a walstad tank because they dissipate the nutrition slowly to the water column, and u add them every day with the fun of watching ur fish feasting and u even doesnt realize that u actually add some fertilizer to the tank .


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nahid, welcome to APC!

I haven't used any of the products you list, so I can't comment on them.

pH is a complex subject, and there are about 15 entries for it in the index of _Ecology of the Planted Aquarium_. The desired pH for substrate is 6.5, with much higher or lower pH both causing problems. Obviously, you would not want to use a substrate that had a large percantage of anything with a very low pH, like peat. But small amounts would not be harmful, especially if your water has high pH and you are interested in plants and animals that like low pH.

Mature substrate tends to have a stable pH, and helps to stabilize the pH of the water. Another big factor is carbonate hardness. Walstad recommends at least moderate hardness both to provide nutrients and to stablize (buffer) pH.

I think the people who are talking about an "inherent flaw in the Walstad method" do not really understand it. Walstad does not recommend peat as a substrate, although some of the commercial potting soils she has used do contain a low percentage of peat.


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

I haven't had any problems with low PH so far. It's been around 7.4 which is fine for most fish.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

If peat is really causing that much of a problem, could you not simply mix a bit of dolomite into the substrate to counter-balance it?

Fortunately for our purposes, tropical fish and plants you'll find at the pet store can adapt and tolerate a wide range of pH, so unless you're getting extremely high or low pH, your fish should be able to adapt. For many North Americans a lowered pH and softer water may very well be desirable.

With that said, I think people over-analyze soil substrates... The more setups I read about and watch grow out, and either succeed or fail, the more I begin to see the pattern that as long as a substrate isn't excessively imbalanced in its components, and has decent CEC, it should be ok as long as setup is done with a large mass of plants that will aggressively establish themselves, and fauna are introduced patiently and slowly.

Both of these are key points that I believe Walstad emphasized, and which most people neglect to follow. Right up there with limiting surface agitation...

It's a flexible system that's going to evolve and balance itself. The plants and soil have ways of compensating or buffering out your 'mistakes', as long as the two remain healthy.


----------



## tantaMD (Dec 23, 2011)

its not a big problem to separate peat and soil. we can just simply put the soil underwater. within hours the soil will be sedimented and the peat will be floating. i did it for my tanks. the soil in my country has a pretty low pH, so beside that i also add some natrium bicarbonate to increase the pH.


----------

